# My press is causing me to lose money.



## Seay4 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about buying an entre level screen press. The one I have (SPSS) doesn't keep registrations and the off contact is never the same on each of the press. I like that Vastex V-1000 but the M&R Kruzer comes with side clamps. My friend has a Kruzer and it works great. I learned on a V-1000 and 2000 and the machine as easy to master. Anyone else use a Kruzer/V-1000. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never used either of those. I've worked on a V2000 and its definitely an amazing press. The only thing I don't like about the V1000 just from looking at pics is the registration gates are bolts instead of ball bearings. If those two presses are the same price I would have to go with the M&R.


----------

